# [pkg] Messages information after packages installation



## cyrille (Feb 24, 2019)

Hello
When installing packages with pkg, messages are displayed in the console. Do you know where they are stored so you can read it again?
Thanks


----------



## forquare (Feb 24, 2019)

From pkg-info(8):


```
-D, --pkg-message
     Show the pkg-message for matching packages.
```

So something like `pkg info -D zsh`


----------



## Vull (Feb 24, 2019)

I make a habit of using `tee` to save all the rapidly scrolling output from `pkg install` commands, in text files in my /root directory, so I can read the messages later, since it all scrolls out of view far too quickly for me to read it all. Same with port builds, freebsd-update output, or any other sort of info I might need for later reference. For a simple example:
	
	



```
$ su -
root@dellfp15:~ #  pkg install gimp | tee install_gimp.log
```


----------



## cyrille (Feb 24, 2019)

OK 
Thanks for your answers
Resolved, have a nice day


----------



## SirDice (Feb 25, 2019)

If you can't remember the exact package name this works as expected: `pkg info -aD`. It shows the pkg-message for every installed package.


----------

